# ¿que problemas podemos medir en una tarjeta madre con multimetro digital?



## hmp_khauff (Oct 15, 2008)

simplemente quiero saber que componentes puedo medir cuando hay un problema relacionado con el motherboard?.  supongamos que nos falta descarar que si el motherboard está mal o el procesador está mal.  con un multimetro como puedo descartar si el motherboard está bueno o no?


----------



## ivans69 (Oct 15, 2008)

todo depende  de el problema que estes experimentando, yo solo te puedo decir que hay muchas piezas que no lograras conseguir si la encuentras dañada y lo mas comun en las motherboards es que se quemen los filtros te podras dar cuenta por que se inflan, tambien hay algunos transistores que se pueden dañar


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 16, 2008)

por lo general  (y en gran general)  las computadoras se reparan a prueba y error.
es decir quitas y pones los componentes -que crees que esten dañados - en otra computadora que este en buen estado.
etc etc etc.

saludos.


----------

